# 350i coming?



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Just when the other automakers think they have cought up. I love BMW.
Here is the link.
http://www.autospies.com/news/EXCLU...he-BMW-335-s-Neck-But-BMW-Has-A-Secret-36825/


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

So a 3 series with a 4.8 V8? FTMFW!! I would buy one.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

That would be a 348, not 350.


----------



## NickHW (Aug 17, 2008)

Like a 6-series with a 4.8 litre V8 would be a 648i? Or a 3-series with a 3.0 litre twin-turbo inline-6 would be a 330i?


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

335 should've been called 330it or 330ti. 335 sounds like BMW is trying to fake displacement.

It's not that long ago when 325 meant a displacement of somewhere in the region of 2500cc.


----------



## NickHW (Aug 17, 2008)

Ah, so when you say 'that would be a 348', you mean 'in an alternate universe where BMW maintained a strict correspondence between engine displacement and model designation, that would be a 348'. Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

So, bottom line, BMW is gonna put a v8 in a 3er that ain't a ///M. Who cares if they keep they're displacement/model designations accurate. De-badge that SOB and let it be.


----------



## kingbimmer (Aug 24, 2007)

you guys can't read, it's not a V8 just an update of the inline 6.


----------



## plien69 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think the new xDrive (and sDrive) nomenclature -- e.g. xDrive35, or sDrive50 -- is designed to get away from the traditional displacement-related naming scheme. With BMW moving more into turbocharging, using the engine's displacement is no longer an accurate statement of performance. As many note, it sounds like BMW will be updating the 3.0L TTI6 N54 to enhance power and output, and they wish to call this car something other than the 335. As it is, the 335 name itself is misleading; BMW has always given itself some leeway in it's naming schemes (323 vs. 325 anyone?)


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

So, they're just updateing a engine, not puting the 4.8 from the 550/650 in there? That sux.


----------



## desertrat (Jun 4, 2007)

Does it have a dip stick? and can I buy it without run flat tires and with a spare tire? :dunno:


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

I think they should shoehorn a V12 from a 7-series into it. Bring back the idea behind the 850i. :bigpimp:


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

SlimKlim said:


> I think they should shoehorn a V12 from a 7-series into it. Bring back the idea behind the 850i. :bigpimp:


I'd buy it.


----------



## coodywt (Jul 17, 2008)

id buy it too!!!


----------



## Corey Milne (May 22, 2008)

vocalthought said:


> 335 should've been called 330it or 330ti. 335 sounds like BMW is trying to fake displacement.
> 
> It's not that long ago when 325 meant a displacement of somewhere in the region of 2500cc.


And not that long ago the e34 535 was a 3.4L


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

Corey Milne said:


> And not that long ago the e34 535 was a 3.4L


Not to mention that was a I6.


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

vocalthought said:


> ...
> 
> It's not that long ago when 325 meant a displacement of somewhere in the region of 2500cc.


Only if you define "not that long ago" as 25+ years. The E23 745i was a turbo 3.2 liter. The later E21 320i was a 1.8 liter. There are numerous other examples from many years ago.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

All those mentioned oddities are examples of occasions where the marketeers won in the meeting to come up with the model list for the year. The engineers went back to their labs with their tails tuck between their legs in shame.

The "xx" in model designation should be the engine size. BMW should not stray from this formula. At the very least, keep it within 1 liter. This is my personal opinion, of course.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

vocalthought said:


> All those mentioned oddities are examples of occasions where the marketeers won in the meeting to come up with the model list for the year. The engineers went back to their labs with their tails tuck between their legs in shame.
> 
> The "xx" in model designation should be the engine size. BMW should not stray from this formula. At the very least, keep it within 1 liter. This is my personal opinion, of course.


Well, you know there was either a law passed or is suposed to be passed that any model designation refering to engine displacement has to be accurate. So it should put a stop to this.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't see a 350i coming... the 3.0-liter twin-turbo is plenty fast. Fuel efficiency is what everyone is looking for these days, not horsepower (those who need more power than a 335i should look at the M3). BTW, the next-gen M3 won't have a V8 either (yeah, it's going down in displacement).

- Mike


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

vocalthought said:


> All those mentioned oddities are examples of occasions where the marketeers won in the meeting to come up with the model list for the year. The engineers went back to their labs with their tails tuck between their legs in shame.
> 
> The "xx" in model designation should be the engine size. BMW should not stray from this formula. At the very least, keep it within 1 liter. This is my personal opinion, of course.


I meant 100 cc or 0.1 liter... sorry typo.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

vocalthought said:


> It's not that long ago when 325 meant a displacement of somewhere in the region of 2500cc.


Except when the 323i had a 2.5L, and the 325e had a 2.7L, and a 745i had a turbo 3.5L and ....

BMW has a long history of this. Personally, I don't want a monster engine in front. The best handling recent BMW I've driven was a e90 320si.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Rant aside, I am an ardent supporter of the word BALANCE in a BMW. It is the primary reason I bought a BMW. There are plenty of cars out there with bigger displacement, but none that drives as well or is as easy to live with every day.


----------



## a4ragtop (Sep 29, 2007)

*much ado about little*

In hopes of sparing others from having to read the idiot link ... the hypothesis offered there, after much preening, is that a future 3 series will sport a lightly tuned N54 twin-turbo 3.0 ... i.e. just like the the one in the already-announced 326-hp 740i.

Plausible enough, but but hardly earth-shattering. And certainly not a "350" ... either a 340 or a 335, or maybe split the difference, to go head-to-head with the G37, and call it a 337?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I've driven the '09 G37 on the streets, and on the track (just last week). The BMW engine is far superior in power delivery, torque, and smoothness. Few will disagree.

- Mike


----------

